# Layout suggestions!



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have a program for layouts, and I'm the pit's at "Paint", but this is kinda what I'd like.

Suggestions on a better use of the space would be great. I did hope to have room for some structures, and don't think I'm up to multi-levels, or mountains:laugh::laugh:

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

I've been sketching out "my first Lionel layout" on my end, too. Similar size, though a bit narrowere ... mine is 96" x 33" max.

If you're interested, PM me your email address, and I can send you a couple of pdf's of layout sketches I've been doodling. All pretty simple. Maybe there's something there that might offer an idea or two for you. 

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> I don't have a program for layouts, and I'm the pit's at "Paint", but this is kinda what I'd like.
> 
> Suggestions on a better use of the space would be great. I did hope to have room for some structures, and don't think I'm up to multi-levels, or mountains:laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


Which scale are you working with----the Lionel O or the S?

PM coming atcha....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

O ... specifically O27, because of my narrow (33") board depth. I can't fit in a loop-within-a-loop.

I'm also limited (for now) by having 4 switches ... 2L and 2R. I've thought about layouts that have "shared loop ends", but I'm now thinking to focus a bit more on having dead-end turnout spurs where I can have a few idle locos and cars stored. Maybe wire the local track sections via toggle switches where I can 'flip on' various sections of tracks to make indivitual trains run/go off of one (old school, non DCC) transformer. More thoughts/questions to come in a future post/thread.

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be setting up the "S" gauge in the house, and the Lionel in my garage(workshop) The limited space makes the house a better fit for the smaller scale.

TJ, thanks, but I've got to work this through so I can teach the hows and whys to my grandchildren


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> O ... specifically O27, because of my narrow (33") board depth. I can't fit in a loop-within-a-loop.
> 
> I'm also limited (for now) by having 4 switches ... 2L and 2R. I've thought about layouts that have "shared loop ends", but I'm now thinking to focus a bit more on having dead-end turnout spurs where I can have a few idle locos and cars stored. Maybe wire the local track sections via toggle switches where I can 'flip on' various sections of tracks to make indivitual trains run/go off of one (old school, non DCC) transformer. More thoughts/questions to come in a future post/thread.
> 
> TJ


I'm planning something similar: a sort of power-zone arrangement where different track sections are controlled by separate transformers. The possibility for accidents are endless!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Crash and bash, buddy ... crash and bash!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Rec:laugh::laugh:kers, TJ, T-Man and I are waiting eagerly for your "Wounded Warriors!"


----------

